# New to the horse forum



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about your back! Tennessee Walkers are gorgeous breeds!  Hope to see you around the forum often!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Always good to see another Walker lover in Oregon.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina! Hope you are back in the saddle soon!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave:
Welcome to the forum.

I agree, riding is far better than cleaning.

Your rides sound like a blast. We need photos.


----------



## walkingwest (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes. Went to the Dr. on tuesday, on muscle relaxers,seems to be working hope to be riding next week. My horses look at me like " come on lets go play!!" they look so pathetic. I feel bad for them. But I'll be back in the saddle soon........


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh walking west, take me with you! Please! take me with you to the beach. It sounds like heaven.

Welcome to forum.


Whereabouts in Oregon are you? I live in Bellevue, WA.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of your herd! Welcome to the forum, fellow west coaster.


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay! Another Oregonian!


----------

